# Issue with gtk-update-icon-cache-2.24.22



## circus78 (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi,
I get this error during `portmaster -a`:


```
===>>> All >> gtk-update-icon-cache-2.24.19 (1/4)

===>  Cleaning for gtk-update-icon-cache-2.24.22
===>  License LGPL20 accepted by the user
===>   gtk-update-icon-cache-2.24.22 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
===> Fetching all distfiles required by gtk-update-icon-cache-2.24.22 for building
===>  Extracting for gtk-update-icon-cache-2.24.22
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for gnome2/gtk+-2.24.22.tar.xz.
===>  Patching for gtk-update-icon-cache-2.24.22
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for gtk-update-icon-cache-2.24.22
===>   gtk-update-icon-cache-2.24.22 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   gtk-update-icon-cache-2.24.22 depends on executable: pkgconf - found
===>   gtk-update-icon-cache-2.24.22 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xext.pc - found
===>   gtk-update-icon-cache-2.24.22 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xrender.pc - found
===>   gtk-update-icon-cache-2.24.22 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/x11.pc - found
===>   gtk-update-icon-cache-2.24.22 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xinerama.pc - found
===>   gtk-update-icon-cache-2.24.22 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xi.pc - found
===>   gtk-update-icon-cache-2.24.22 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xrandr.pc - found
===>   gtk-update-icon-cache-2.24.22 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xcursor.pc - found
===>   gtk-update-icon-cache-2.24.22 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xfixes.pc - found
===>   gtk-update-icon-cache-2.24.22 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xdamage.pc - found
===>   gtk-update-icon-cache-2.24.22 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xcomposite.pc - found
===>   gtk-update-icon-cache-2.24.22 depends on executable: g-ir-scanner - found
===>   gtk-update-icon-cache-2.24.22 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.16.3 - found
===>   gtk-update-icon-cache-2.24.22 depends on shared library: libintl.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libintl.so.9)
===>   gtk-update-icon-cache-2.24.22 depends on shared library: libatk-1.0.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libatk-1.0.so.0.20809.1)
===>   gtk-update-icon-cache-2.24.22 depends on shared library: libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0.2800.2)
===>   gtk-update-icon-cache-2.24.22 depends on shared library: libglib-2.0.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0.3600.3)
===>   gtk-update-icon-cache-2.24.22 depends on shared library: libpcre.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libpcre.so.3)
===>   gtk-update-icon-cache-2.24.22 depends on shared library: libpango-1.0.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libpango-1.0.so.0.3400.1)
===>  Configuring for gtk-update-icon-cache-2.24.22
gtk-update-icon-cache-2.24.22: Needs cairo with X11 support enabled.
*** [pre-configure] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/gtk-update-icon-cache.

===>>> make build failed for graphics/gtk-update-icon-cache
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for graphics/gtk-update-icon-cache failed
===>>> Aborting update


===>>> You can restart from the point of failure with this command line:
       portmaster <flags> graphics/gtk-update-icon-cache x11-fonts/libXft graphics/libdrm x11-toolkits/gtk20
```


If I type `make search name=cairo` I get lots of ports.. which is the correct one that  I need to rebuild with X11 support?


----------



## talsamon (Sep 12, 2014)

Set the option X11 in graphics/cairo to on. Recompile graphics/cairo  and x11-toolkits/pango.


----------

